# I'm going insane :(



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Got work in the morning and tonight the degus have decided they want to stay up all night , there norm really good and sleep at about 11

why won't they sleep  I can't even move them or me as I'm at my OH's, who is currently fast asleep


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds familiar  we have nights where one is awake till gone 3 in the morning rattling a wooden block on the side of the cage  looks nice but not practical ! hope you have a better night tonight !  xx I get up and bang their cage cos i'm evil :devil: stops him doing it !!!!!  x


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

no one cares that i was sleep deprived 

i ended up going in my OH bros room as he was out for the night 

just to add when i was leaving for work the ladies decided it was sleepy time (not impressed )

its made me realise that i cant have some more at my house even if i was aloud because i wouldnt sleep if they were constantly up

will have to wait until i get my own house and can put them in the front room


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

weird you replied as i posted lol

i took all the toys out , then tried tapping the cage with my foot, then covering the cage with a towel (stoped them for 2 seconds) until they realise they could pull the towel , which was even noiser 

then the towl came of 

then i moved rooms at about 2.15


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwww poor you !  little beggars try a peanut in a shell that puts them right off their stroke !!!   xx


----------

